# Masterbuilt MES 440S 40" - Question on the wood (smoke) heating element



## starbaby (Jan 31, 2020)

The wood sits right on top of the heating element? Is that the way it supposed to be or did I get a unit that was not put together right?

 I would have thought that the wood would sit on the metal grate "above" the heating element.


----------



## bradger (Feb 1, 2020)

i have a MES as well, not sure exact model but it does have a tray above the heating element that the wood sits on.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 1, 2020)

have not seen one like that, mine has a chip tray above the element.


----------



## starbaby (Feb 1, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> have not seen one like that, mine has a chip tray above the element.



Holy smokes! This section was prebuilt before I bought it. Can you please consider taking a picture of yours and post it? Thanks.


----------



## dr k (Feb 1, 2020)

starbaby said:


> The wood sits right on top of the heating element? Is that the way it supposed to be or did I get a unit that was not put together right?
> 
> I would have thought that the wood would sit on the metal grate "above" the heating element.


I looked up the manual online and the parts list shows that the chip/chunk burner is set up correctly. Its a 150 watt element so the wood would need to be on the element I guess 
The  cold smoke attachment for all other Mes is similar and ash is all over the element.


----------



## starbaby (Feb 1, 2020)

dr k said:


> I looked up the manual online and the parts list shows that the chip/chunk burner is set up correctly. Its a 150 watt element so the wood would need to be on the element I guess
> The  cold smoke attachment for all other Mes is similar and ash is all over the element.



I mean what could go wrong with this design? Thanks. Not sure if I feel safe with this.


----------



## dr k (Feb 1, 2020)

starbaby said:


> I mean what could go wrong with this design? Thanks. Not sure if I feel safe with this.


I just saw a FB post and your set up is correct with the element above the grate and this guy Jim Fanto is a tester for MB smokers. This is his tip for the 440: 
Hey Masterbuilt Folks..

Here’s a tip. If you have the New Masterbuilt 440/s and sometimes get a fire in the smoke box. This is what I did. I tightened down the the door lock as far as it will go to tighten up the door. I also had one of my vents 1/2 open and the other only about a 1/4. I ran it for a little over 2 hours. At smoke setting 5 and didn’t get a fire. This was with wood chunks. The wood chunk lasted about 2 hrs. And put out good smoke.

I hope this helps.

Keep on Smokin


----------



## starbaby (Feb 1, 2020)

dr k said:


> I just saw a FB post and your set up is correct with the element above the grate and this guy Jim Fanto is a tester for MB smokers. This is his tip for the 440:
> Hey Masterbuilt Folks..
> 
> Here’s a tip. If you have the New Masterbuilt 440/s and sometimes get a fire in the smoke box. This is what I did. I tightened down the the door lock as far as it will go to tighten up the door. I also had one of my vents 1/2 open and the other only about a 1/4. I ran it for a little over 2 hours. At smoke setting 5 and didn’t get a fire. This was with wood chunks. The wood chunk lasted about 2 hrs. And put out good smoke.
> ...



Thank you Doctor! I'm feeling a bit better.  I will not have much confidence in walking too far away when I'm smoking.   Can't believe this new (?) design made it past the Masterbuilt legal review of the final design draft.  Can you give me the direct link to that post.


----------



## starbaby (Feb 1, 2020)

I will say that this smoker is spot on with the the temperature.  No wild MES 20 degree swings up and down like I had with my basic MES 30".


----------

